

Measuring the Success of Online Education - dklionsk
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/01/17/measuring-the-success-of-online-education/

======
jlomas
Good to read that Duolingo not only feels more effective than in-person
classes and Rosetta but now has empiric evidence that is more effective.

I just dont get why the author here, Markoff, seems to be such a gloomster
about MOOC, as he speaks of "dirty secrets", and "sarcases" about "wild
successes".

Online learning is NOT in-class learning; it is often less formal, less forced
and if students learn something - even better. I took one online M.A. and it
was required, hard work. So it speaks even more for Duolingo that it has such
a big active learning community with such great proven outcomes.

